# LGB Train not working - help needed



## Jwryon (Dec 12, 2011)

I have a LGB train that recently stopped working. It looks like it is model 2020 G scale. I recently set it up and it worked for a couple days. Now when I turn it on the train doesn't move. The controller has a green light that lit up when the train was working. Now the light does not go on when the train is on the track but as soon as I lift it off the light comes back on. Does anyone have an idea of what might be wrong. I disconnected the track nd reconnected however it is still doing the same thing.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

My initial guess would be that you might? be shorting out the circuit when your placing the train on the tracks. I'm assuming that when you place the locomotive on the track it doesn't move at all? Do you access to a volt meter? If so the first thing I would recommend is to test the voltage coming from the power pack to isolate the problem further. 1st the power pack may be for some reason, or 2nd it's the locomotive, or 3rd its the track. It's kind of hard to trouble shoot with limited information. 
Others might have more information, but that's my guess from the information you have provided. 

Craig


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

is this around a tree ? from what you stated it loco is shorted ..... is there tinsel ?


----------



## railcandy (Dec 19, 2010)

From the way you describe it, I feel you can eliminate the Track and Power Supply as the problem., But I would put a volt-Ohm meter on the locomotive wheels and pickups.. If you find a short or a closed circut then you'll know a lot more info.

Good luck and let us know?
Perry


----------



## acmartina (Jan 6, 2008)

Look for anything metallic lying across the tracks or connecting one rail to the other. The train gets power from the rails. It is like two ends of a battery. So you don't want to inadvertently connect them to each other except through your locomotive! 

One other possibility - is there an on/off switch on the locomotive? I believe the 2020 is a Stainz and I don't think there is, but it is worth checking ;-) 

Steve


----------



## Jwryon (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the replys. This was around a tree however when it stoped working I took the track apart and put it back together in a different location. I will try to test the spots on the train mentioned. Would a dirty track or back connection cause this. I looked at the tracks and they didnt look to bad. They havent been used much and have always been indoors.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

no ...... the loco has a short ..... the track does not ........ what is the loco ? steam with a tender? if yes how are the wires between them


----------



## Jwryon (Dec 12, 2011)

Tre train is a LGB 2020 Stainz 2 Locomotive. I will check the wiring tonight.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

i think, in all likelihood , its the motor, given the symptoms as you describe-and 
presuming the loco has a good long bit of running


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

An easy test for the locomotive is to turn it upside down. Connect wires to the variable voltage posts on your power supply and touch the end of one wire to the skate on one side of the engine and the other wire to the other skate. You should also try touching the wheels. If the engine doesn't run that is your problem. You should also turn down the power on your transformer,to 4 or 5 volts, and briefly touch the loose ends of the wires to see if you get a spark.

Chuck


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The original post mentioned the transformer light goes off only with the engine on the track. 
It is the engine that is bad and if a small power pack, a bad motor can cause the problem. 

Taking the 2020 apart to get to the motor is not an easy task as it has a split motor case. 

1. You must remove the motor block from the chassis. 
2. Remove the side rods. 
3. Remove wheels on the side with the 4 case screws and watch for the spring loaded carbon brushes ready to fly out of sight. 
4. remove 4 case screws. 
5. now you can separate the case and get to the motor which has an alignment key!!. 
6. remove ball bearings at end of motor shaft (these are thrust bearings that the new motor does not need. 
7. You do have a spare LGB short shaft motor #62201 to install ? 
8. Install new motor with the alignment ppeg in the right place and make sure the axle ends are in alignment to enable the side rods to be aligned and not bind (quartering). 
9. Now reverse above procedure to reassemble (oops need brushes and springs that disappeared after flying away?). 


PS, I do this almost every week at Train-Li a sponsor of mylargescale.


----------



## Axel Tillmann (Jan 10, 2008)

I agree with Dan. An old motor could also start drawing more Amps than the supply can handle, or the the engine was overgreased and seaping into the motor causing overcurrent and short circuits too.


----------



## ocpinupwife (Dec 25, 2011)

We are also experiencing difficulty with our LGB train not working all of sudden. 

The only thing we can figure is that the dog toy with a piece of tinsil hit the track while it was running.... 

But now its all not working. Help? How do we fix this issue? 

J & J in HB


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Look for a reset button on the transformer (power supply). You may have tripped the circuit breaker with the dog toy.

Chuck


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Take an amp meter, and measure the amps coming right out of the power pack. Most likely, if it is a starter set, the amp draw should be between 1-3 amps depending on the size, and brand of the set. My LGB power pack that came with out set is a 1 amp transformer. 

Next, measure the amp draw of the locomotive by placing the loco on the track, and measuring how much electricity is going through the locomotive. Then i think you subtract the amps from the locomotive from the amp from the power pack. If it is a negative number, then the locomotive is drawing too much electricity from the power. It works on paper for me, but I may be doing something wrong here anyways. 

The other thing is that when the tinsel landed on the track, it tripped the circuit breaker or fuse inside the power pack and it needs to be replaced, because it hasn't reset itself yet. 

Also, if the locomotive is drawing power, the check for something stuck in the gear box or axles like tinsel, string, hair, fur exc... 

If nothing seems to be wrong, then your locomotive probably has something wrong with it.


----------



## ocpinupwife (Dec 25, 2011)

We have a Chicago Model International Hogger Blue Walk-a-round system 101 MW power supply. Its about 15 years old but does not have a whole lot of usage outside of Christmas... 

The powerpack is ON, the red light is on, the fan is running.... but it doesn't appear to be pulling or putting anything out. It turns on, but nothing happens. 

We used a volt meter to see if there was power being put out from the machine and it did not light up. 

We cannot seem to locate a reset button and the casing is bolted on (not screwed) with divets. 

Should we risk opening it to see if we can fix it? 

Of course now its Christmas day and no one is open to look at it... or to even buy a newer one. 


Does anyone know where the circuit break or fuses might be ?


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I hhave seen 2 of those engines with bad motors. One was drawing about 5 amps. On the other one, the motor ran but would not wind up. It just turnes slowly. 

The other day, I saw one that would only run in reverse, no matter how you set the direction switch.


----------

